# set ups



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

For those of you who did get out and get to set up for snows what did u guys use and howd you guys do...
i might get out htis weekend and i think that will be the end gate...monday tehre was 300,000 on sand lake wendday tehre was 140,000.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

When we set up we used 400 northwinds and 60 bigfoots. Let the birds work. The juvies will come in but you have to be patient. We killed alot of birds at 50yds when they were right over the top of the blinds. I don't like shooting honkers at 50 yds but killing snows at that range is not to difficult. Hope like heck you get overcast skys high winds and snow. Set up where the geese want to be. Corn is the ticket in this cold weather. Good luck.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

It will be too late this year, but look for an article in an upcoming edition of nodakoutdoors.com. I will tell you about four different setups on four consecutive days and how we did this fall.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

300,000 at Sand Lake!!! Wow. And not an NR anywhere. That must be heaven!!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

That was a lot of birds...not sure about access to land though whether you are a NR or a resident. I have heard that land is kind of tight around the refuge.....leased...etc.


----------

